
SF Muni fare system shut down by randomware - ch4ch4
http://www.sfexaminer.com/hacked-appears-muni-stations-fare-payment-system-crashes/
======
LeoNatan25
"Randomware" \- is that a new type of malware where it asks you to generate
random numbers?

------
unescape
See also "Cyber Attackers Crash Muni Computer System Across SF"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13047458](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13047458)

